# Camber Kit, Install



## RainBow (Jun 4, 2003)

Anyone know where i can get a camber kit for my car and install it. Because i found one but i don't really know how to put it on. Help if know anything


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

for what kind of car?? is it the camber bolts, or camber plate style??


----------

